# Bass



## bubforever

I'm preparing my tank for the freshwater fish that i'm going to get as previously explained so i've been going out to the local rivers and catching clams, river plants and crawfish. While out today i saw in the shallows some minnow like fish swimming around. I caught a few to put in the tank and believe or not they turned out to be bass fry. My needlefish ate two of them and I'm left with only one. So its in my breeder tank with my guppy fry now. Lets hope it grows to be a trophy bass.


----------



## bubforever

here's an actual pic of it

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/[email protected]/0


----------



## Rick

What size tank?


----------



## bubforever

> What size tank?


30 gallon, most likely i'm going to get a bigger one later.


----------



## Sparky

Yummy.


----------



## Rick

> What size tank?
> 
> 
> 
> 30 gallon, most likely i'm going to get a bigger one later.
Click to expand...

I would think at least a 75 or bigger for something like this.


----------



## bubforever

> What size tank?
> 
> 
> 
> 30 gallon, most likely i'm going to get a bigger one later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think at least a 75 or bigger for something like this.
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what i was thinking, luckly for me this bass is only an inch and a half right now so i have time to save up some money.


----------



## bubforever

Though i wonder what i should be feeding it right now? I have a fresh batch of baby guppies that it should be able to stomach but i'm thinking small bugs like ants (mantids maybe? just kidding  ).


----------



## Rick

Guppie or any other fry would work I am sure. Fruit flies are another good choice.


----------



## robo mantis

I need to know the contact of your sourse! i want some! :x


----------



## bubforever

> I need to know the contact of your sourse! i want some! :x


These i got at the dupage river i went out and caught them myself. Heres the # for the pets etc. i go to (630) 369-1919 keep in mind that they don't get regular shipment of gamefish and i have no idea if they would hold a fish for someone. Also its located in naperville so that may be quite a drive for you robo mantis.


----------



## bubforever

I think the breeder tank may be to small so i going to design an attachment for my tank using a smaller fish tank. I'm taking this tank






turning it so that the curved front is facing down, then cutting most of the top off and putting small slits and a few small openings on the sides for water circulation. then just add some gravel, attach the open part to the side of the tank, and put the bass in. Hopefully if it works it will feel a bit more like the shallow waters i found him/her in.


----------



## robo mantis

Hmm its kinda far. How you catch them? wading?


----------



## hibiscusmile

Wow good idea, I use to have over 2 foot bass in my lake, but I had it emptied a few years ago and cleaned out, every one who wanted the fish never showed up... @$#% so they all died........whaaaaaaaaa  now I have a lake full of frogs and nothin to eat the tadpoles. Sometimes a crane comes by to fish, but doesn't stay now that the fish are all tiny:{


----------



## bubforever

Is it a manmade lake?


----------



## bubforever

I'm starting to have second thoughts about whether or not what i caught is really a bass fry. I went out again to the river and caught some more and in one of the schools of what i thought were fry was something that looked like a pregnate female guppy. I don't know if it was coincidence or if i really just caught a bunch of minnows. Oh well i also managed to catch a 3 inch long catfish and a tadpole all of which are in my tank now.


----------



## Rory

I have a channel catfish and it's killed a heron once  But he's almost 3 foot called 'kitty'- a rather fitting name.


----------



## robo mantis

I HAD a catfish for 5 years i think and it just fell over dead one day :?


----------

